# 4) I Fantasisti: Savicevic, Boban, Baggio, Rui Costa, Ronaldinho.



## Il Re dell'Est (10 Aprile 2014)

Quarto appuntamento con la Hall of Fame. In questo capitolo vengono passati in rassegna gli artisti, i geni e i migliori numeri 10 che hanno indossato la casacca rossonera. Autentici fuoriclasse che ci hanno fatto sognare e strabuzzare gli occhi... i fantasisti!

Buona visione.

Video Documentario:

LINK --) Watch Videos Online | 4. I Fantasisti (Savicevic, Boban, Baggio, Rui Costa, Ronaldinho) | Veoh.com


----------



## The Ripper (12 Aprile 2014)

dopo van basten mi sono isoirato a baggio e boban. e poi ronaldinho....
qui siamo nel territorio che ho sempre adorato


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Aprile 2014)

Boban francamente a parte l'anno dello scudetto con Zac ha disatteso parecchio le aspettative. Ha reso meno di quanto potessi pensare, aveva un talento immenso che non sempre ha avuto riscontro sul campo.


----------



## O Animal (12 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boban francamente a parte l'anno dello scudetto con Zac ha disatteso parecchio le aspettative. Ha reso meno di quanto potessi pensare, aveva un talento immenso che non sempre ha avuto riscontro sul campo.



E adesso ha persino il coraggio di criticare la discontinuità di Taarabt... 

Tra lui e Savicevic non so chi fosse più discontinuo... Un disastro, mai una partita uguale all'altra... Slavi...


----------



## mandraghe (13 Aprile 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Boban francamente a parte l'anno dello scudetto con Zac ha disatteso parecchio le aspettative. Ha reso meno di quanto potessi pensare, aveva un talento immenso che non sempre ha avuto riscontro sul campo.




Beh c'è da dire che fino all'avvento di Zac lo metteveno regolarmente sulla fascia (come anche Baggio e Savicevic), visto che il 442 era allora imperante. In nazionale giocava dietro le punte e faceva faville.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2014)

O Animal ha scritto:


> E adesso ha persino il coraggio di criticare la discontinuità di Taarabt...
> 
> Tra lui e Savicevic non so chi fosse più discontinuo... Un disastro, mai una partita uguale all'altra... Slavi...


Savicevic comunque era il nostro fuoriclasse. Boban per me ha complessivamente deluso le aspettative. Ora a distanza di anni la sua figura è stata mitizzata perché lo si associa al Milan degli invincibili. Sul talento non si discute... il rendimento lasciamo stare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh c'è da dire che fino all'avvento di Zac lo metteveno regolarmente sulla fascia (come anche Baggio e Savicevic), visto che il 442 era allora imperante. In nazionale giocava dietro le punte e faceva faville.


Io lo sto valutando per il rendimento al Milan e complessivamente ha deluso quanto ci si aspettava. Era un giocatore con dei mezzi tecnici spaventosi, peccato non sia riuscito a dimostrare ciò che per talento prometteva.

L'anno dello scudetto di Zac non fu titolare da subito, perché Zac giocava col 3-4-3. Però ricordo fu decisivo nelle ultime partite, questo sì.


----------



## O Animal (13 Aprile 2014)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Beh c'è da dire che fino all'avvento di Zac lo metteveno regolarmente sulla fascia (come anche Baggio e Savicevic), visto che il 442 era allora imperante. In nazionale giocava dietro le punte e faceva faville.



C'è anche da dire che quella Croazia era mostruosa... Se uno guardasse solo le partite nazionali Suker era tranquillamente confrontabile con Van Basten... 

Classica mentalità slava, spariscono nei rispettivi club per 11 mesi e poi rischiano di vincere un mondiale...



7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Savicevic comunque era il nostro fuoriclasse. Boban per me ha complessivamente deluso le aspettative. Ora a distanza di anni la sua figura è stata mitizzata perché lo si associa al Milan degli invincibili. Sul talento non si discute... il rendimento lasciamo stare.



Si si.. Non volevo abbassare il livello di classe di Savicevic a quello di Boban... È solo che i grandi slavi sono stati comunque tra i giocatori più discontinui nella storia dello sport (calcio ma anche basket, tennis, ecc. ecc.)


----------



## Schism75 (19 Aprile 2014)

Savicevic però nei 3 anni centrali é stato mostruoso e continuo. Nel 1994 la champions ebbe il suo marchio. E anche nel 95, solo lo sfortunato infortunio prima della finale, gli impedì di farci vincere quella coppa. Nel 96 fu grandissimo protagonista dello scudetto. Molto più di Baggio.

Mi ricordo poi una sua partita con la maglia della stella rossa, era la finale di supercoppa europea contro il Manchester, in cui mi sembrava di vedere Oliver Hutton, tra dribbling, lanci, assist. Semplicemente mostruoso.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (19 Aprile 2014)

Boban era tanta roba, come scritto è stato sacrificato dal modulo 442

Comunque anche se tutti e 4 atipici i migliori fantasisti del'era Berlusconi per rendimento sono stati Gullit, Kaka Seedorf e Donadoni


----------



## MAS GAVINO (16 Settembre 2014)

Savicevic il genio 2 spanne sopra gli altri. Come si fà a metterli nello stesso topic. Baggio, Rui Costa, Boban, Dentone figure di secondo piano per quello che hanno dato nel Milan. Boban è stato quà tanto ma era un fantasista molto poco fantasioso. Gli altri lasciamo perdere.

Il Genio è il giocatore che più ho amato. Grande. La discontinuità era parte integrante della sua grandezza.
Mai visto nessuno fare la partita che ha fatto lui contro il Barca


----------



## Superdinho80 (16 Settembre 2014)

sono tutti dei mostri ma ronaldinho è di un altro pianeta imho, col pallone poteva fare qualsiasi cosa..


----------



## runner (16 Settembre 2014)

Savicevic per me resta uno dei migliori di sempre nel calcio mondiale....

ho iniziato a seguire il Milan con lui e lo ritengo davvero un talento!!


----------



## Julian Ross (16 Settembre 2014)

Tutti giocatori straordinari, ma in una graduatoria assoluta, che non tenga solamente conto del periodo milanista, io vedo Dinho fuori categoria per tutti: quello che faceva lui con il pallone non lo aveva mai fatto nessuno e vinceva divertendosi (e divertendo).
Baggio come classe pura probabilmente era allo stesso livello, ma la fantasia di Dinho rimane inarrivabile, ed ha pure giocato a livelli pazzeschi in Champions, un palcoscenico che Baggio purtroppo non ha calcato allo stesso modo.


----------



## davoreb (17 Settembre 2014)

Julian Ross ha scritto:


> Tutti giocatori straordinari, ma in una graduatoria assoluta, che non tenga solamente conto del periodo milanista, io vedo Dinho fuori categoria per tutti: quello che faceva lui con il pallone non lo aveva mai fatto nessuno e vinceva divertendosi (e divertendo).
> Baggio come classe pura probabilmente era allo stesso livello, ma la fantasia di Dinho rimane inarrivabile, ed ha pure giocato a livelli pazzeschi in Champions, un palcoscenico che Baggio purtroppo non ha calcato allo stesso modo.



baggio e dinho sono i due giocatori che ho amato di più.

baggio la champions non l'ha praticamente mai giocata e spesso anche per sliding doors (cosa succedeva se baggio nel 1990 veniva al milan invece della juve???). ha mostrato comunque che nelle coppe (coppa uefa 1993, mondiali 1990,1994,1998) e nelle sfide da dentro/fuori era un calciatore che si esaltava facendo spesso prestazione.

purtroppo sono arrivati entrambi al milan quando sebbene avvessero ancora 28-29 anni per diversi motivi erano al 50%.


----------



## Stefi73 (19 Settembre 2014)

A me come tipo di giocatore é sempre piaciuto Rui Costa. Poi per quello che hanno fatto al Milan penso che Savicevic sia stato il migliore.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (19 Settembre 2014)

Rui Costa, Savicevic e Boban erano degli eccellenti rifinitori, tecnica sopraffina ma restano in una determinata dimensione calcistica, Ronaldinho trascende davvero ogni ruolo, al suo apice non aveva davanti nessuno, davvero nessuno. Messo al primo posto Ronaldinho, dunque, metto al secondo Baggio perché resta uno dei migliori giocatori della nostra tradizione calcistica anche se qui fece poco o nulla, quindi Rui Costa per la costanza e soltanto alla fine i due slavi perché come ha detto O Animal erano davvero troppo incostanti, forse un filino sopra Boban perché ha l'attenuante del ruolo.
Ovviamente è un discorso generale, sul valore assoluto dei giocatori, non su quello che hanno rappresentato in maglia rossonera.


----------



## DexMorgan (19 Settembre 2014)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Boban era tanta roba, come scritto è stato sacrificato dal modulo 442
> 
> Comunque anche se tutti e 4 atipici i migliori fantasisti del'era Berlusconi per rendimento sono stati Gullit, Kaka Seedorf e Donadoni



Kakà fantasista mi fa un pò storcere il naso, anche perchè se ci sono due cose che Kakà non ha e non ha mai avuto sono la tecnica sopraffina e l'ultimo passaggio.

Per rispondere al topic, Boban disse ai signori del calcio che venne costretto a rimanere perchè se fosse stato per lui nell'estate del 98 avrebbe fatto le valige. Tra questi comunque mi prendo Ronaldinho che è proprio fuori categoria. Gli altri 3 son comunque stati giocatori splendidi.


----------



## numero 3 (20 Settembre 2014)

Bisogna giudicare la carriera o l' incidenza e le partite con il milan?
Il numero 1 è secondo me Savicevic
poi gli altri quasi sullo stesso piano..Ronaldinho al milan una meteora...Boban talentuoso ma sacrificato per esigenze tattiche.Rui Costa ha pagato l'esplosione di Kaka..Su Baggio lasciamo perdere farò sanguinare molti tifosi italiani ma non l'ho mai amato anzi..credo sia stato uno dei giocatori più sopravvalutati della storia


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

Gran bel thread, complimenti all'autore!

Beh che dire, savicevic è stato un grande, uno che con una giocata ti faceva vincere le partite e venir giù lo stadio, aveva una facilità mostruosa di gioco e di calcio, il gol al Barca resterà nella storia di questo sport nei secoli dei secoli

Boban non l'ho mai amato particolarmente, invece..Baggio è stato un grandissimo ma nel Milan ha fatto poco, Rui Costa l'ho adorato ed è uno dei miei giocatori preferiti di sempre, ma sinceramente non si può accostare ad alcuni dei nomi precedenti..

per ultimo, ma lo metto in prima posizione, Ronaldinho: nell'anno del pallone d'oro è stato, semplicemente, il giocatore più forte della storia del calcio, delle robe che ho visto fare solo a lui anche contro una difesa completamente schierata, dribbling e giocate che valevano da sole il prezzo della partita e anzi, c'era da aggiungerci anche la mancia e il biglietto con scritto "Grazie"


----------



## runner (23 Settembre 2014)

dire che Dinho è stato in assoluto più forte degli altri e soprattutto di Savicevic vuole dire non averlo mai visto giocare....

Savicevic è uno che ti faceva la differenza in maniera impressionate, poi è ovvio che Dinho è stato sublime, ma Savicevic non gli stava poi così dietro


----------



## Penny.wise (23 Settembre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> dire che Dinho è stato in assoluto più forte degli altri e soprattutto di Savicevic vuole dire non averlo mai visto giocare....
> 
> Savicevic è uno che ti faceva la differenza in maniera impressionate, poi è ovvio che Dinho è stato sublime, ma Savicevic non gli stava poi così dietro



no attenzione, innanzitutto parlavo del giocatore in generale, perchè quì da noi ha fatto poco..se dobbiamo parlare SOLO dell'esperienza al Milan, allora è sotto a tutti gli altri (insieme a Baggio)

ma nel suo anno migliore (il 2005) Dinho è stato il più forte in assoluto, non ce n'era per nessuno imho..neanche per Maradona e Messi


----------



## runner (27 Settembre 2014)

Penny.wise ha scritto:


> no attenzione, innanzitutto parlavo del giocatore in generale, perchè quì da noi ha fatto poco..se dobbiamo parlare SOLO dell'esperienza al Milan, allora è sotto a tutti gli altri (insieme a Baggio)
> 
> ma nel suo anno migliore (il 2005) Dinho è stato il più forte in assoluto, non ce n'era per nessuno imho..neanche per Maradona e Messi



si ma non mi riferivo solo a te, ma anche ad altri commenti....

anche per me il Dinho di quegli anni è stato insuperabile, la mia riflessione era solo di non buttare troppo giù gli altri...


----------



## Renegade (18 Ottobre 2014)

Sicuramente, considerandoli tutti al loro apice, il migliore è Ronaldinho. Nessun giocatore della storia ha fatto vedere quel che ha fatto vedere lui nel Barcellona, forse il vero erede di quel Pelè che incantava tutti perché più che giocatore chiave e decisivo, era SPETTACOLARE, nel vero senso della parola. Il giocatore più bello da veder giocare. Neanche Messi o Ronaldo di ora sono al suo livello.

Dietro ci va subito Baggio, non me ne voglia Savicevic, ma il miglior talento italiano dell'epoca moderna è irraggiungibile anche per lui. L'unico fuoriclasse vero italiano che poteva competere con Maradona. 

Ancor dietro va Savicevic, che seppur pieno di classe era un talento discontinuo ed a parte colpi improvvisi, non è stato granché una certezza, seppur abbia fatto vedere bellissime cose.

Boban e Rui Costa sullo stesso livello. Entrambi lenti, grandi assist man, maestri del gioco nelle sue forme più recondite e profonde. Forse Rui Costa ha qualcosa in più del croato.

Se poi si parla di contributi dati al Milan la situazione è differente, ma come giocatori puri è questa la gerarchia. Certo, ricordiamoci che Berlusconi quando possedeva ancora un po' di sanità mentale offrì al Barcellona lo scambio Ronaldinho-Kakà, ed anche cento milioni in un'altra sessione di mercato. Ricevemmo dei no perché chiaramente era il miglior giocatore al mondo.


----------



## gheorghehagi (26 Gennaio 2015)

è molto difficile stilare una classifica o anche solo metterli a confronto in quanto hanno stili diversi. Savicevic era fantasia allo stato puro, imprevedibile come la traiettoria di una farfalla, boban è stato uno dei + grandi perchè era completo dal punto di vista calcistico (giocatori come boban oggi sono introvabili), rui costa è stata la favola + bella di tutte con migliaia di assist e zero goal e infine baggio l'ultimo vero talento italiano ma forgiato coi cristalli swarovsky.

ronaldinho è un giocoliere, seppur di classe immensa, ma rimane un giocoliere


----------



## dioscuro84 (26 Gennaio 2015)

runner ha scritto:


> dire che Dinho è stato in assoluto più forte degli altri e soprattutto di Savicevic vuole dire non averlo mai visto giocare....
> 
> Savicevic è uno che ti faceva la differenza in maniera impressionate, poi è ovvio che Dinho è stato sublime, ma Savicevic non gli stava poi così dietro



Concordo..Dinho come molti brasiliani ha chiuso anzitempo la sua carriera per vita sregolata, ha fatto bene 2-3 anni al Barca e stop..aveva talento ma non lo ha coltivato come avrebbe dovuto e potuto..Savicevic era già al top alla fine degli anni 80 dove con la Stella Rossa vinse anche la Champions nel 1991. Da noi oltre ad essere decisivo nel 93-94, l'anno dopo ci trascinò da solo alla finale di Vienna, con partite memorabili contro PSG e Benfica, in quella stagione giocava quasi da punta. Poi in finale non ci fù causa infortunio, con il senno di poi magari se c'era avevamo una Coppa in più..
Poi nell'ultimo anno di Capello diede il suo apporto per la conquista del 16° scudetto, io non lo considero dietro a Dinho ma davanti sicuramente.
Lo metto primo anche tra gli altri, per quello fatto nel Milan, non mi pare ci siano discussioni a riguardo
Aggiungo che in un simile topic è un delitto che vi siano Dinho e Baggio e non via sia il più grande giocatore italiano di ogni tempo, Gianni Rivera


----------



## Chrissonero (27 Gennaio 2015)

DexMorgan ha scritto:


> Kakà fantasista mi fa un pò storcere il naso, anche perchè se ci sono due cose che Kakà non ha e non ha mai avuto sono la tecnica sopraffina e l'ultimo passaggio.



questa deve essere una battuta vero?

io voto per quello che vinci l'pallone d'oro da noi, poi ovviamente il genio, Ronaldinho arriva da noi gia bollito un po'come Rui Costa, Boban una delizia ma poteva fare di piu


----------



## Renegade (21 Aprile 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Sicuramente, considerandoli tutti al loro apice, il migliore è Ronaldinho. Nessun giocatore della storia ha fatto vedere quel che ha fatto vedere lui nel Barcellona, forse il vero erede di quel Pelè che incantava tutti perché più che giocatore chiave e decisivo, era SPETTACOLARE, nel vero senso della parola. Il giocatore più bello da veder giocare. Neanche Messi o Ronaldo di ora sono al suo livello.
> 
> Dietro ci va subito Baggio, non me ne voglia Savicevic, ma il miglior talento italiano dell'epoca moderna è irraggiungibile anche per lui. L'unico fuoriclasse vero italiano che poteva competere con Maradona.
> 
> ...



Continuo a pensarla così. Devo dire che comunque oggi la dieci non è onorata, ma neanche infangata. Almeno Honda è un professionista serio e non un buffone


----------



## devils milano (28 Giugno 2015)

a mio parere il miglior fantasista visto al Milan è stato Kakà...


----------

